# 5x2x2??



## AdamWalch (Mar 8, 2015)

So I'm planning on buying a 5x2x2 viv and I'm just wondering what I can keep in there in terms of lizards? Preferably around the size of a beardie but not a beardie, thanks in advance!:2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Why don't you research and find a species you want first and ''then'' buy the viv...


----------



## AdamWalch (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been doing tons of research but I just can't make a decision, I was thinking maybe somebody on here could help me decide ahaha, I'm thinking maybe a smaller monitor like an ackie or maybe a tegu, I'm not really sure


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

What sorts of things are you interested in keeping? That's where most of us start and then go about sorting out enclosures etc. If you want to keep a tegu or small monitor read up on them and see what you think.


----------



## AdamWalch (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been looking into tegus mainly and I think I've decided that's what I want, thanks


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

That tank size isn't tall enough for a Tegu. You need a 3ft tall tank minimum really in my opinion. Tegus are burrowing species. You'll want to provide around a foot or so of soil/sand substrate for the animal to burrow in. You can't do this in a 2ft tall viv.

Also, 5 ft is really, really small unless you're going for a Gold Tegu or a Blue Tegu. It would - to my mind - be too small for either of these as well. Gold Tegu are a little bigger than a beardie in length and a lot bigger in terms of girth. Also, if you go for a Gold Tegu, be prepared for a very defensive lizard that may never be able to be interacted with without hostility. The tank is definitely too small for a Blue Tegu, but these would be one of my top picks for a first Tegu or Monitor.

If you like Tegus, I'd be inclined to suggest you look into some of the dwarf monitor species. They're more appropriately sized for that vivarium than any of the Tegu species, generally less likely to hate you forever than a Gold Tegu and generally really graet little species. Varanus Kingorum might be a bit on the small side if you're looking at beardie-sized, but as far as I'm aware, they aren't a burrowing species, so your viv height would be great. Again, 2ft is too short for an Ackie, but if you can bump the heigh up to 3ft, those dimensions would be great for an Ackie viv.

Chuckwallas or some of the smaller Uromastyx species would be okay in that viv size too.

If you're really set on a Tegu, a Blue Tegu would be okay in a 6 x 3 x 3. Just about. Ideally you'd want at least 8 or 9 foot length and maybe 4 foot of depth. 

I know 6 x 3 x 3 doesn't sound that much larger than 5 x 2 x 2, but keep in mind that in terms of volume, it's over double the size.


----------



## AdamWalch (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for all that information it helped a lot, what viv size would I need for a black and white tegu? Bareing in mind he (or she) would have full roam of the house when an appropriate size so it would only really be for sleeping ahaha?


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Free roaming is all well and good, but unless your entire house has a foot of soil/sand mix instead of carpet and regular super-hot basking spots dotted around, your Tegu is gonna want to spend a lot of time in it's viv!

I'd go with a minimum of 10 x 5 x 3 (lxdxh) for a full-size adult black and white tegu. A lot of places seem to recommend 6x2x2, but honestly that seems way too small for a lizard that grows up to 5ft long, no matter what it's activity levels are like.


----------



## AdamWalch (Mar 8, 2015)

Okay thank you very much!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My (female) B&W Tegu was fine in an 8x2x2 but she did get a lot of exercise (enclosed room). 3foot depth would be a lot better.

As for the original question - a 5x2x2 for animals around the size of a beardie but not a beardie you could consider

Uromastyx (pair or trio)
Chuckwallah (pair or trio)
Desert Iguanas (group)
Dwarf Ridge Tailed Monitors (Ackies) (pair or trio)
Blue Tongue Skink (single or pair)
Eyed Lizards (small group) 

Then some less handleable/possibly WC import options

Cuban Knight Anoles (one or two)
Jungle Runner (one)


Just some ideas for you to research and see if you like the look of them


----------

